# 1959 Schwinn Panther II questions



## farnorthcycles (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey every one.  I have a 59 Panther II in my shop for restoration. Of course it's missing the tank, I think I can find one.  But my problem lies with the 3spd.   Does anyone know if the shifter cable goes through the tank to the pulley on the seat post?  Once I find a tank do I need to modify it to run the cable through it, or is the cable routed wrong. I can't seem to find any pictures of this. All the photos I find are of single speeds. Any info would be great.


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 9, 2013)

*great find post pic*

Sorry can't help you there,  but I have always wanted the 59' 2-speed.  I settled for the next best thing. 61' 2-speed Panther III.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would assume the cables on a 59 ran thru the tank as on the 1962 models.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Nov 9, 2013)

My 57 jag mk2 goes through the tank. Schwinn's early service manual shows the proper routing of all cables. It's a good book to have. I'll see if I can dig mine up to post the pic.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Nov 10, 2013)

*Panther Tank*

The three speed tanks are indeed notched like the Jag tanks. Going to be almost impossible to find as the three speeds are ultra rare. Here's a shot of my 61 Panther III.


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 10, 2013)

If you find a source for tanks, please let me know, I also have a 59 II missing the tank.

Thanks


----------

